# FreeBSD 10 Force yes on pkg



## detriment (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm trying to update my hardening scripts for FreeBSD 10.  I can't find a way to suppress pkg from asking y/n when installing packages.  Am I just missing something?  I can't find any info anywhere.  Is it incapable?  -y, -f etc all do nothing.  It still asks.  There's nothing in the man page.  Please help.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2014)

detriment said:
			
		

> There's nothing in the man page.


pkg.conf(5):


> ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES: boolean  When this option is enabled pkg(1) will auto-
> matically assume "yes" to all questions which
> require user confirmation before doing any-
> thing, as if it the -y flag was specified.
> By default this option is disabled.


----------



## allan_sundry (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a solution: http://dan.langille.org/2013/12/06/boot ... ering-yes/ -


----------

